# Discovery station aquarium show



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Discovery station is doing a series on a company that builds custom tanks. I beleive it airs 19th of Aug. These guys do crazy work. Should be an interesting show.

TANKED : Programs : Animal Planet : Discovery Press Web


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

seen that advertised, looking very forward to seeing it, thanks for posting it on here.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

wow!! i can't wait to see it..i hope i remember!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll bump this up a day or two in advance for a reminder for ya lol


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm setting my pvr for this. Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice find, thanks for sharing this


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

A couple of things:

- this series will be airing on the Animal Planet channel ( ch. 134 on SHAW in Vancouver ) and not on Discovery.

- here is the website for the show which includes a promo video: Tanked : Animal Planet


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking forward to it, saw a commercial on Discovery (or maybe on TLC?) last week. I'll have to download it after the fact, don't get Animal Planet


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

totally forgot about this show being on last night , meant to call and order AP so I could see it darnit
BTW here's the reminder.....a day late! lol


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll try to get a copy of it and upload it for a few days for anyone that wants to download and watch it. , looks interesting


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Great if you can get it so we can all watch it.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

got a copy, 350 meg, uploading now


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I put it on our server, here is the link http://www.bcaquaria.com/tanked.e01.avi


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

well i can tell people are downloading it cause we went from 3 gig a day transfer for the over 8 just yesterday lol, so enjoy


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Nicklfire said:


> I put it on our server, here is the link http://www.bcaquaria.com/tanked.e01.avi


wanted to watch this, but i got no picture got sound but no pic


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds to me like you dont have the correct codecs.

Try downloading and installing this : 
http://www.free-codecs.com/download_soft.php?d=6461&s=775

Then try again


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice tanks...I liked the car tank! show was kinda dumb...nice tanks thou...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

You rock Shawn!! Thanks so much for making this available ! :bigsmile:



Scherb said:


> wanted to watch this, but i got no picture got sound but no pic


I use SMplayer for watching movies and vids, it's completely free & works great.
here's the d/l page: SMPlayer - Downloads
I use the 2nd one on the list (smplayer-0.6.9-win32.exe (14.15 MB)


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Shawn for posting it up for us to watch, I hope we can keep this thread going and post more upcoming shows!


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow thanks, what a great show!


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

anyone know where to get episode 3?

***never mind I found it***

Cheers,
Vic


----------

